# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2016 (22 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)

## Polyneikos

*Tην Κυριακή, 22 Μαϊου 2016, θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International , στο Novotel

*​

----------


## Tsounakis

Απο το πρωταθλημα στης 29 Μαιου ... θα βγει η αποστολη των αθλητων που θα αντιπροσωπευσουν την χωρα μας !!! Στο παγκοσμιο της  WABBA INTERNATIONAL που θα γινει στην VERONA ITALY στης 18 και 19 ιουνιου !!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aλλαγή ημερομηνίας  στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International : Κυριακή , 22 Μαϊου, στο Novotel*

----------


## panos dimako

καλη επιτυχια στον αγωνα θα ημαστε εκει!!!

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Σε αυτήν την διοργάνωση, όπως και σε άλλες, θα υπάρχει περίπτερο των X-TREME STORES απ’ όπου θα διανέμεται Δωρεάν το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ Bodybuilding & Fitness No18 που θα είναι έτοιμο και εκτυπωμένο εντός του Μαΐου.
Στο τεύχος αυτό θα υπάρχει παρουσίαση 4 σελίδων της διοργάνωσης του περασμένου Νοεμβρίου. Επίσης το τεύχος αυτό, μόλις κυκλοφορήσει ως έντυπο, θα ανέβει και ηλεκτρονικά στο blog.athlitis.gr

O Διαγωνισμός του Μαΐου θα καλυφθεί αναλυτικά στην εκτύπωση του επόμενου τεύχους.

Να ενημερώσουμε επίσης ότι θα διαθέτουμε ειδικό stand «τοίχο» δίπλα στο περίπτερο, για φωτογράφιση όσων αθλητών το επιθυμούν από δικό μας φωτογράφο.
Οι φωτογραφίες θα δοθούν μετά στους αθλητές Δωρεάν.

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους διαγωνιζόμενους από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ WABBA*

----------


## NASSER

Παραδοσιακός αγώνας ή παραδοσιακός χώρος ενός αγώνα για τους περισσότερους. Δεν έχει σημασεία ο τίτλος, αλλά σίγουρα για πολλούς είναι μια μέρα που θα παρευρεθούν για να ανταμώσουν με φίλους και γνωστούς του σιδερένιου αθλήματος. Ο τρόπος διεξαγωγής παραλληλίζεται με φαγοπότι και διασκέδαση. 
Καλή επιτυχία στους συμμετέχοντες!!

----------


## Tsounakis

Παρακαλουνται οι αθλητες και οι αθλητριες που θα λαβουν μερος στον αγωνα  wabba mr.Hellas 22-5-2016 να παραβρισκονται στο NOVOTEL στης 15.00 για την εγραφη τους και το ζυγισμα . Ο αγωνας θα ξεκινησει στης 18.00 . Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους !

----------


## Tsounakis

Μια ενημερωση για τον κοσμο του αθληματος μας ... Μια απο της λιγοστες χωρες που ειχε η W.W. Η Αλβανια ενταχθηκε στην Wabba International  ...  συνεχιζουμε με εναν αριθμο 45 κρατων !! μεταξυ αυτον Καναδα Μεξικο και αμερικη

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει, να εμψυχώσουμε κ να χειροκροτήσουμε τους αθλητές μας, γιατί το Bodybuilding απαιτεί μεγάλες θυσίες κ αξίζει το χειροκρότημα μας!!!Εγω απο την θέση του κριτή θα κάνω το καλύτερο δυνατόν οπως πάντα!!! Καλή επιτυχία σε ολους τους αθλητές μας!! :05. Weights:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γεια σου Κωνσταντίνα!Χαρά μας που ξαναβλέπουμε πόστ σου στο forum! :08. Toast: 
Tα λέμε στο Novotel, το  :bodybuilding.gr:  θα είναι παρών :05. Weights: 

υ.γ. Μπορεί να μας ενημερώσει ο Νίκος Τσουνάκης, αν κρίνει, τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της επιτροπής;

----------


## Tsounakis

Οι κριτες του αγωνα ειναι 

ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΚΗΣ
ΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΙΓΑΛΑΣ 
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΣΙΩΤΗΣ
ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΑ ΚΑΣΚΑΝΗ
ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΗΣ
ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΠΟΥΖΙΑΝΑΣ 
ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ
ΛΑΜΠΗΣ ΑΒΕΛΚΙΟΥ
ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΡΝΑΣΑΣ

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παρακαλουνται οι αθλητες και οι αθλητριες που θα λαβουν μερος στον αγωνα  wabba mr.Hellas 22-5-2016 να παραβρισκονται στο NOVOTEL στης 15.00 για την εγραφη τους και το ζυγισμα . Ο αγωνας θα ξεκινησει στης 18.00 . Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους !


Μια πολύ καλη κίνηση της WABBA Ιnternational, να μεταφερθεί η έναρξη του αγώνα μια ώρα πιο πρίν από την καθιερωμένη. :03. Clap: 
Αν ξεκινήσει ο αγώνας στις *18:00* θα είναι πιο ξεκούραστο για όλους, αν αναλογιστούμε ότι τον Μαϊο κρατάνε οι διοργανώσεις περισσότερο λόγω κόσμου

----------


## Tsounakis

> Μια πολύ καλη κίνηση της WABBA Ιnternational, να μεταφερθεί η έναρξη του αγώνα μια ώρα πιο πρίν από την καθιερωμένη.
> Αν ξεκινήσει ο αγώνας στις *18:00* θα είναι πιο ξεκούραστο για όλους, αν αναλογιστούμε ότι τον Μαϊο κρατάνε οι διοργανώσεις περισσότερο λόγω κόσμου


Ναι Κωστη ειναι ποιο καλα να ξεκινησουμε στης 6 το απογευμα .... για να μην κουραστουν οι αθλητες αλλα και οι θεατες του αγωνα !

----------


## Tsounakis

> Οι κριτες του αγωνα ειναι 
> 
> ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΚΗΣ
> ΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΙΓΑΛΑΣ 
> ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΣΙΩΤΗΣ
> ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΑ ΚΑΣΚΑΝΗ
> ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΗΣ
> ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΠΟΥΖΙΑΝΑΣ 
> ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ
> ...


Στην επιτροπη δεν θα παραβρεθει ο Β. Μπουζιανας για προσωπικο προβλημα ...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Οι κριτες του αγωνα ειναι 
> 
> ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΚΗΣ
> ΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΙΓΑΛΑΣ 
> ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΣΙΩΤΗΣ
> ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΑ ΚΑΣΚΑΝΗ
> ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΗΣ
> ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΠΟΥΖΙΑΝΑΣ 
> ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ
> ...


Eνα μικρο αλλα αντιπροσωπευτικο μερος τεσσαρων δεκαετιων του Ελληνικου ΒΒing.

----------


## Tsounakis

> Eνα μικρο αλλα αντιπροσωπευτικο μερος τεσσαρων δεκαετιων του Ελληνικου ΒΒing.


Ετσι ειναι Χρηστο .... ο καθε ενας απο τους κριτες μας ..ειναι ενα μεγαλο κεφαλαιο στο Ελληνικο bodybuilding !!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Γεια σου Κωνσταντίνα!Χαρά μας που ξαναβλέπουμε πόστ σου στο forum!
> Tα λέμε στο Novotel, το  θα είναι παρών
> 
> υ.γ. Μπορεί να μας ενημερώσει ο Νίκος Τσουνάκης, αν κρίνει, τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της επιτροπής;


Καλησπέρα Polyneikos!!! Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι μου εχει λείψει το αγαπημένο μου φόρουμ Bodybuilding.gr, αμέτρητα πόστ, συζητήσεις πολύ ευχάριστες, φίλοι καλοί που εμειναν (μπορεί να εχουμε χαθεί λιγο, αλλά η εκτίμηση θα υπάρχει πάντα) :03. Bowdown: !!! Θα με βλέπετε συχνά οταν θα εχω χρόνο  :01. Razz:  Τα λέμε σύντομα στο Novotel!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Ο μεγάλος ιστορικός αγώνας πλησιάζει, εχουμε ζήσει ολοι μας μεγάλες δόξες στο Novotel, γιατί μην ξεχνάμε οτι πάρα πολλοί δυνατοί αθλητές εχουν ξεκινήσει απο την Wabba, κ συνεχίζουμε δυνατά  :03. Thumb up:  :05. Weights: !!Εγω σαν "παιδί" τις Wabba International θα είμαι πάντα εκει οσο ο Θεος θα μου χαρίζει υγεια!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## Proserpina

''Κωσταντινα Κασκανη '' 

Μεγαλη μορφη , αγαλματενιο κορμι, παραδειγμα προς μιμηση ανθρωπου και αθλητριας!!!
Κριτικη επιτροπη δεν υπαρχει χωρις εσενα .

----------


## Tsounakis

ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 22 ΜΑΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ NOVOTEL ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΙΜΗΘΕΙ Η ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ Κ-1 ΚΑΛΛΙΑ ΚΟΥΡΟΥΝΗ

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΟVERALL WABBA INTERNAΤIONAL ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 2016

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός Νικητής ο Αλέξανδρος Καλαϊτζής 

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δεν ξερω πως τα καταφερνουν αλλα τα καταφερνουν! :01. Wink:   Χωρις προκριματικους το πρωι να δινουν την δυνατοτητα σε ολους τους αθλητες (πρωτη εξαδα ανα κατηγορια) για το ατομικο τους ποζαρισμα κ καθε κατηγορια να ολοκληρωνει μεχρι την απονομη της ,για μενα ειναι η σωστοτερη παρουσιαση κ καλυτερη ροη του αγωνα.
Και δεν ειναι το θεμα οτι ειναι λιγοι οι αθλητες κ μπορει να γινεται αυτο ,ναι...ειναι λιγοτεροι απο τα προηγουμενα χρονια που δεν υπηρχε η κριση στην χωρα μας , αλλα φαινεται οτι εχουν βρει την ''χρυση'' τομη στην ολη διαδικασια.
Γιατι κακα τα ψεματα ,αγωνας χωρις ατομικα ποζαρισματα ειναι μισος αγωνας.

Ειχα την τυχη κ την τιμη να καθεται διπλα μου στην μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια του αγωνα ενας απο τους ζωντανους θρυλους του αθληματος ,τον Γιαννη Κουκο.
Ακουγα τον Κο Γιαννη να μου λεει την γνωμη του για διαφορους διαγωνιζομενους κ το ματι του ηταν παντα διορατικο :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

To Πρωτάθλημα  της *WABBA Ιnternational Greece*  πραγματοποιήθηκε χθες το απόγευμα με την διαδικασία απευθείας των τελικών.
Ο *Νικός Τσουνάκης*, με  αθλητές-σημαίες της WABBA στην κριτική επιτροπη, όπως ο *Χρήστος Παρνασσάς, Γιώργος Θωκταρίδης,Παναγιώτης Σιώτης , Σωκράτης Κρυστάλλης ,Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη και τέλος ο  Γιώργος Καπετανάκης*.
Και φυσικά τον *Νίκο Σιγάλα* , από τις πιο γνώριμες φωνές στα μικρόφωνα των αγώνων.

*Η συμμετοχή των αθλητών 54 στο σύνολο

*Juniors BB: 3
Masters 40+: 3
Masters 50+: 5
Men Models : 8
Men Fitness : 9
Body Fitness I (-1.75) : 3
Body Fitness II (+1.75) : 4
Miss Models : 4
Miss Shape : 1
Miss Fitness : 1
Men BB Short : 3
Men BB Medium: 4
Men BB Tall: 3
Men BB X-Tall: 3

Στο *Overall* συμμετείχαν οι *7 νικητές  των κατηγοριών Bodybuilding & Body Fitness*
Όπως προαναφέρθηκε, γενικός Νικητής ο *Αλέξανδρος Καλαϊτζής* από την Θεσσαλονίκη, απ΄οτι ενημερώθηκα 25 χρονών, αθλητής του team του* Δημήτρη Παπαντώνη.
*Επιφυλάσσομαι για προσωπικό αφιέρωμα σε αυτόν τον αθλητή καθώς το αξίζει.

Η προσέλευση του κόσμου ήταν ικανοποιητική, σε ένα χώρο όπως το Νοvotel που έχει συνδυαστεί με αγώνες, αλλά όχι ασφυκτική, σίγουρα έπαιξε ρόλο οι τρείς αγώνες-διαγωνισμοί που γινόντουσαν μεσα στο ΣαββατοΚυριακο και αθλητές , θεατές, χορηγοί, είναι λογικό να μοιράζονται.
Ο διαγωνισμός είχε προκηρυχθεί για τις 18:00 αλλά δυστυχώς η καθυστέρηση ήταν γύρω στην 1:30, και ξεκίνησε περίπου στις 19:30, κατι που κουράζει τους πάντες θεωρώ.Θα πρέπει οι διοργανωτές να το διορθώσουν.

Η ροή του αγώνα, όπως προαναφέρθηκε από τον επίσημο sportscaster του Bodybuilding.gr ( :05. Biceps:  ), *Χρηστο Τριανταφύλλου*, ήταν πολύ καλός, έβγαινε η κατηγορία, γινόταν οι γυροι συμμετρίας-συγκρίσεων, κατόπιν τα ατομικά και χωρίς να απομακρυνθούν οι αθλητές από την σκηνή, είχαν βγει τα αποτελέσματα (άλλο ένα πλεονέκτημα του χρόνου που διατίθεται στα ατομικά των αθλητών) και γινόνταν οι απονομές .


Στους επίσημους προσκεκλημένους, η Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλήτρια του Kick Boxing-K1, *Κάλλια Κουρούνη,* όπου τιμήθηκε από τους διοργανωτές.

Τέλος , τιμήθηκαν και τηρήθηκε ενός λεπτού σιγή, για τους πρόσφατα αδικοχαμένους *Μιχάλη Γιατράκη και Τούλα Νομικού. R.I.P. Champs +*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες του αγώνα έχουν ανέβει στο Multimedia-Gallery !

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Juniors ΒΒ*, συμμετείχαν 3 αθλητές

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Juniors BB*

Ενω ο 19χρονος *Μπαρσαμιαν Αντωνης Νο 1* σε θεση relax εδειχνε να υστερει σε μυικοτητα απο τους δυο αντιπαλους του ,ποζα με ποζα ομως φαινοταν οτι τους ''επαιρνε'' (εκτος της most maskular) γι αυτο κ οι κριτες του εδωσαν την 1η θεση.
Στη *2η θεση ο Μιχαλοπουλος Νικος Νο 2* με καλη μυικοτητα κ relax ,κ στην *3η ο Μπαραουνας Σωτηρης Νο 3* σε καλο επιπεδο κ αυτος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μasters ΒΒ

Με την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητών

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μasters ΒΒ: Ατομικά & Απονομές 

*



















Μια ωραία στιγμή της βραδυάς : Η ώρα της δικαίωσης για τον *Πάνο Δημακόπουλο,* με τον ιπποτικά να δέχεται την 2η θέση και να συγχαίρει τον αντίπαλό του.
Ο ορισμός του fair play  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Επιτελους *ο Παναγιωτης Δημακοπουλος* δικαιωθηκε! :01. Wink:  :01. Smile:  Αξια ομως στην *1η θεση* με την εξαιρετικη του κατασταση στους τελευταιους αγωνες.
Τι να πουμε ομως για τον γιγαντα αμεσο αντιπαλο του *Μανωλη Σπυρου* που πηρε την *2η θεση.* Πρεπει να ειναι γιγαντας κ σε αλλα πολλα ακομη.  Οταν  ανακοινωθηκε η θεση του εσκυψε (κ εσκυψε αρκετα :01. Razz: ) στον ανγχωμενο Δημακοπουλο κ με το γνωστο του χαμογελο :01. Smile:  τον χειροκροτησε.  Ηταν σαν να του ελεγε ''Ειδες; Που φοβοσουνα;''.
Νομιζω εαν υπηρχε επαθλο Τζεντελμαν κ ''Sir'' θα του ανηκε :01. Wink: .
Στην *3η θεση ο Μιχος Νικος* με καλες μαζες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *SuperMasters (50+),* συμμετείχαν 5 αθλητές

----------


## Polyneikos

*SuperMasters BB: Ατομικά & Απονομή
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*SuperMasters +50 BB*

Στην *1η θεση* ο παλαιμαχος αθλητης (διαγωνιζεται πανω απο 30 χρονια) *Ντερτινης Γιωργος* Νο 2 που ηταν στην κυριολεξια ''κομματια'' κ με το  :01. Smile:  συνεχεια στο προσωπο του.
2ος *ο Λατσο Αντρεικο* Νο 8 με βελτιωμενη την ποιοτητα δερματος του.
3ος ο *Γιωργος Καγκελαρης* που παρα το κακο που τον βρηκε :01. Sad:  με την συζηγο του αγωνιστηκε ,ισως η ιδια να τον προετρεψε απο εκει ψηλα που ειναι τωρα :01. Sad: 
Στην 4η θεση ο *Στιβακτακης Αντωνης* Νο 12 με την ομορφη ογκωδη κορμοστασια του ,παντα απολαμβανει τον αγωνα.
Κ στην 5η θεση *ο Παρασκευοπουλος Κων/νος* Νο 11 ,μαραθωνοδρομος κ  ακουγοντας το ονομα του νομιζω πρεπει να συμμετειχε σε αγωνες τελος της δεκαετιας του 70.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Men Models* , υπήρχαν* 8 συμμετοχές

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Models*

*1ος* ο...Μιστερ Κομματιας :01. Wink:  *Χριστοφορος Βουλγαρελης* σε πιο ''ζωντανη'' κατασταση απο τον αγωνα του της προηγουμενης μερας κ σχεδον ιδιος με της προηγουμενης εβδομαδας.   
Μια κ μου δοθηκε η ευκαιρια να παρακολουθησω τρεις αγωνες μεσα σε οκτω ημερες με χρονικη διαφορα μια ,εξι κ επτα ημερες ,παρατηρησα ,καταλαβα κ εμαθα :01. Wink:  οτι ακομη κ μεσα σε μια μονο μερα καποιοι αθλητες μπορει να εχουν σημαντικες διαφορες προς το καλυτερο η αντιθετα.
*2ος ο Λαμπιρης Γιαννης* Νο 18 με καλυτερη εμφανιση απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα κ παντα με μοντελιστικη παρουσιαση ,ισως καποια υπερβολη ομως σε αυτην θα πρεπει να την μειωσει.
*3ος ο Σπυρης Σωτηρης* Νο 16 που κ την προηγουμενη μερα στην Nac τα πηγε καλα
*4ος* ο φιλος μου :01. Wink:  *Μανικης Χρηστος* Νο 64 που κ αυτος βελτιωθηκε μεσα σε μια μονο ημερα κ φαινοταν καλυτερος.
*5ος ο Μωρακης Αλεξανδρος* Νο 15 ,*6ος ο Στεργιοπουλος Ευαγγελος* Νο 67 κ εκτος εξαδος το *Νο 14* *κ 19* που κ αυτοι  ηταν καλοι κ κοντα στους υπολοιπους χωρις να υστερουν .

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Fitness, 8 συμμετοχές*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μen Fitness*

Στην *1η θεση ο Λαμης Παναγιωτης Νο 28* που ξεχωρισε , *στην 2η θεση ο*  Κουκουβιτακης Ανδρεας*Νο 27* που με το καλο του φινιρισμα  προσπερασε τον *3ο* πιο καλοσχημο *Μαντα Κων/νο Νο 56* , *4ος ο Κοκωτσης Λεωνιδας Νο 52* που φαινοταν καλυτερος απο εχτες , *5ος ο Κλαβος Ανδρεας Νο 23* κ *6ος ο Ζαχαρογλου Μπαμπης Νο 29* ελαφρα πιο ατονος απο εχτες. Επισης συμμετειχαν *το Νο 25 κ 67* οριακα εξω απο την εξαδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία* Body Fitness I*, συμμετείχαν 3 αθλητές

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness I, ατομικά & απονομές  

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness I* 3 Συμμετοχες.

Στην *3η θεση ο Ζιωγας Δημητριος* Νο 31 στην αρχη του ακομα αλλα με ωραιες αναλογιες κ ευχαριστη παρουσια.
*2ος ο Δρακατος Δημητρης* Νο 22 νικητης στην κατηγορια αρχαριων της Νac (τον εγραψα με λαθος ονομα εκει) την προηγουμενη μερα ,συμμετρικος ,μυωδης κ πολυ καλος γενικα.
Δεν μπορουσε ομως να απειλησει τον* 1ο Νατσιο Γιωργο Νο 30* που ηταν σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση κ ο καλυτερος αθλητης που ειχαμε δει μεχρι εκεινο το σημειο του αγωνα. Σιγουρα υποψηφιος για τον γενικο τιτλο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Βody Fitness II

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βody Fitness II

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Βody Fitness II* 4 Συμμετοχες

*1ος* καθαρα* ο Ευστρατιος Θεοδωριτσης* Νο 34 ,*2ος ο Καλμουκος Θεοδωρος* Νο 32 σαν να μου φανηκε ενα κλικ καλυτερος απο την προηγουμενη ημερα , *3ος ο Κωστας Στεφανιδης* Νο 20 οπως παντα με κεφι κανει το show του :01. Smile: 
κ στην *4η θεση ο Θωμας Χορμοβας* Νο 21 που μπορει ακομη να μην εχει την σκληρη μυικοτητα αλλα εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσει το καλουπι του κ το ολο το στησιμο του.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μiss Models* : 4 συμμετοχές 
*Miss Shape* : 1 συμμετοχή

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Miss Shape Η Κοτοπουλου Ιωαννα Νο 68* κ ομορφα γυμνασμενη κ με πολυ καλη χορογραφια στην ατομικη της παρουσιαση.

*Μiss Models* . Εδω οι θεσεις 1η κ 2η εναλλαχθηκαν απο τον αγωνα της Nac της προηγουμενης μερας αναμεσα στην Ευαγγελια Κεραμιδα Νο 70 κ Ηλιοστακτη Φαρμακη Νο 63.
Κουκλες κ οι δυο με την καθε μια να εχει τα καλα της σημεια , η μια ειχε πιο .......η καλυτερα ας δει ο καθενας με το δικο του ματι κ ας κρινει οπως του αρεσει :01. Wink: 
Τελικα *1η η Ηλ. Φαρμακη* κ *2η Ευαγγ. Κεραμιδα* ,στην *3η* θεση η εξισου ομορφη κ γυμνασμενη *Σοφια Ζαφειριου* Νο 24 κ στην *4η* θεση τελεια προετοιμασμενη κ αυτη η *Ποποβα Γιουντουλι* Νο 26.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μiss Fitness*








Aπονομή από την πρωταθλητρια *Όλια Ντόλτα

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μiss Fitness* 

Αξιοθαυμαστη η συμμετοχη της *Μπυρου Αμαλιας* ,μητερας δυο παιδιων σε τετοια κατασταση.

----------


## Polyneikos

*BB Χαμηλή*

----------


## Polyneikos

*BB Χαμηλή: Aτομικά & Απονομή*


























Απονομή από τους *Σταύρο Παπαδόπουλο* και *Δημήτρη Παπαντώνη
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*BB Χαμηλή*  
Kαι οι τρεις πολυ καλοι οι αθλητες της χαμηλης κατηγοριας.
*3ος ο Σπυρος Σαλτς Νο 39* που με τρια χρονια προπονηση μονο εφτασε σε υψηλο επειπεδο ,τα ποδια του θελουν ακομη προσπαθεια για να φτασουν το επανω σωμα.
Οι δυο αλλοι ομως ηταν σε διαφορετικο επιπεδο. Στην *2η* θεση ο γενικος νικητης της Nac την προηγουμενη μερα *Μακρης Στρατος Νο 35* ,παντα σκληρος κ γραμμωμενος.
Δεν θα μπορουσε ομως να ηταν αλλη απο την *1η* θεση για τον εκπληκτικο *Καλαιντζη Αλεξανδρο Νο 36*.  Ο Αλεξανδρος για μενα ηταν η ορολογια του πραγματικου-ομορφου ΒΒer. Ηταν μπαλαρισμενος ,συμμετρικος,προσδιορισμενος κ με ομορφο καλουπι. Οπως σωστα ειπε κ ο Polyneikos, ποζαρισε κ σε στυλ Swan Ray κ εδεσε το γλυκο! :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding Μεσαία*, 4 συμμετοχές

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bodybuilding Μεσαία * 

Ο πιο ογκωδης *Αβγητιδης Κωστας* Νο 43 στην *1η θεση* ,κερδισε τον πιο γραμμωμενο *Καραμανη Παναγιωτη* Νο 40 που πηρε την *2η θεση*. Αυτη την φορα  ο Παναγιωτης  αλλαξε το χρωμα που χρησιμοποιουσε τελευταια κ φαινοταν καλυτερος.
Στην *3η θεση ο Μιχος Νικος* Νο 5 κ *στην 4η ο Κατσαρος Θανασης* Νο 44.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men BB Ψηλή : 3 συμμετοχές

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ψηλή  BB* Aτομικά & Απονομές*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Ψηλή BB*  3 Συμμετοχες

Χωρις ιδιαιτερο συναγωνισμο *1ος ο Ανδρονιαδης Νικος Νο 49* ,αλλα χωρις αυτο να του μειωνει κατι μια κ ηταν πολυ καλος.
*2ος ο Νταιμας Νικος Νο 48* κ *3ος ο Λατσο Αντρεικο Νο 8*. Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα ηταν η πρωτη φορα που χαρηκε που βγηκε 3ος :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*X-Tall : 3 συμμετοχες 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χ-Tall Aπονομές

*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> *Ψηλή BB*  3 Συμμετοχες
> 
> Χωρις ιδιαιτερο συναγωνισμο *1ος ο Ανδρονιαδης Νικος Νο 49* ,αλλα χωρις αυτο να του μειωνει κατι μια κ ηταν πολυ καλος.
> *2ος ο Νταιμας Νικος Νο 48* κ *3ος ο Λατσο Αντρεικο Νο 8*. Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα ηταν η πρωτη φορα που χαρηκε που βγηκε 3ος


αυτο πιστεύω συνέβη  επειδή ο Νίκος Νταιμάς είναι αθλητής του Λάτσο , τον κατέβαζε απο παλια σε αγώνες και βρέθηκαν στη σκηνή δάσκαλος και μαθητής

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> αυτο πιστεύω συνέβη  επειδή ο Νίκος Νταιμάς είναι αθλητής του Λάτσο , τον κατέβαζε απο παλια σε αγώνες και βρέθηκαν στη σκηνή δάσκαλος και μαθητής


Ε τοτε αφου λες οτι ειναι μαθητης του Ηλια ,αυτο ειναι! :01. Wink:  Ειπα κι εγω τετοιο!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*X-Tall ΒΒ* 3 Συμμετοχες

*1ος ο Θοδωρης Καλμουκος Νο 32* ελαφρα καλυτερος απο την προηγουμενη εμφανιση του κερδισε τον πιο συμμετρικο *Σωτηρη Φιλο Νο 59* που αρκεστηκε στην *2η θεση* κ ακουστηκαν καποια παραπονα εδω.  Ο ενας ηταν ελαφρα πιο γραμμωμενος κ ο αλλος χωρις να υστερει ιδιαιτερα σε γραμμωση ηταν πιο καλοσχημος κ συμμετρικος.
Κ στη *3η θεση ο Παπασωτηριου Κων-νος Νο 51* καλος κ αυτος.

Στο τελος του αγωνα μετα το Overall υπηρξαν καποιες διαμαρτηριες κ ενσταση προς την επιτροπη χωρις να εχω καταλαβει που απευθυνονται.  Οταν ρωτησα εαν αφορουσαν την  :03. Thumb up:  κατηγορια κ συγκεκριμενα για την θεση του Φιλου ,μου ειπαν οτι ναι ηταν για την συγκεκριμενη κατηγορια αλλα αφορουσε τον 3ο αθλητη που αισθανοταν αδικημενος.

----------


## Tolis 1989

Κι ένα μικρο βίντεο από αυτή τη κατηγορία για να βγάλετε καλύτερα τα συμπεράσματά σας!

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΟVERALL WABBA INTERNAΤIONAL ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 2016
**Γενικός Νικητής ο Αλέξανδρος Καλαϊτζής 

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Επτα νικητες κατηγοριων ανεβηκαν στην σκηνη για την διεκδικηση του γενικου τιτλου. Φανηκε ομως οτι αυτος θα πηγαινε σε εναν απο τους Νατσιο Γεωργιο κ Καλαιτζη Αλεξανδρο.
Ο Νατσιος ηταν μυωδης κ με πιο λεπτη γραμμωση ,ο Καλαιτζης πιο ομορφα σχηματισμενος ,συμμετρικος ,προσδιορισμενος  κ πιο μπαλαρισμενος.
Δικαια λοιπον* 1ος Γενικος Νικητης Καλαιτζης Αλεξανδρος.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Το άρθρο του Πρωταθλήματος  της WABBA International που διοργανώθηκε τον Μαϊο,  στο *19ο τεύχος του Bodybuilding & Fitness!*

----------

